# Shoes C&C



## nickzou (Sep 4, 2012)

1)





2)




3)




4)




Haven't posted anything in a while.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 4, 2012)

C&C per req:

1.  I don't think white was the best background for white shoe; they're starting to belnd on the LH side, and you've got some harsh sahdow on the interior.  I like the use of plexi though!

2.  Key was too hot; you've almost blown out the bows on the front and on the background show you've just about lost some of the detail.  I think the positioning could use some work.  The foreground shoe is good, but I would try moving the background shoe around and to the left so that we were looking at it almost 'toe-on' that way we can see both a frontal and profile view fo the product.  Diffuse them lights!!

3.  This definitely shouldn't be shot on white. I'm thinking a nice rich red or blue.  Again, more diffuse lighting needed; there's a significant loss of interior detail, and harsh specular highlights on the toe.

4.  Pretty much as per #3.

They're not bad, but you really need to get more diffusion on your light sources and I think control them a little more; think barn doors and construction-paper flags.  Also, unless there's a reason to use it, I would avoid white on white and black on white.

Just my $00.02 worth - your mileage may vary.

~John


----------



## KmH (Sep 4, 2012)

You could subtract some light camera left of the white shoes to improve the separation from the white background.

To subtract light, use something like a piece of black foam board, poster or construction paper.


----------



## nickzou (Sep 4, 2012)

Cool. Thanks guys. I just thought that shoes were always supposed to be shot on a white background.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Sep 4, 2012)

nickzou said:


> Cool. Thanks guys. I just thought that *shoes were always supposed to be shot on a white background*.



my professor says when it comes to product photography - no rules. and companies are always sending him "custom paint texture this and that" and "crazy glass" extreme high dollar whiskeys and such for marketing shots


----------



## KmH (Sep 4, 2012)

Be careful with light placement. Do you see how much whiter the rear white shoe looks than the nearer white shoe?


----------

